# Need level 5 One Shot!



## derbacher (Aug 6, 2005)

I need a one-shot adventure for 5th level characters that can be run in a four hour slot for a game day adventure. I already have a few ideas, but nothing that makes me really excited about setting it up. Any great ones out there, or great ideas from my brethren (and sisteren) here at EnWorld?


----------



## haiiro (Aug 6, 2005)

I assume picking one from Dungeon is out, for one reason or another?


----------



## derbacher (Aug 6, 2005)

Yep, too many have already played/run/read them to be a surprise. Same with the WotC free mods on their website. I forgot to add, anything Eberron related is a plus! (Although I can convert about anything).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 6, 2005)

Um, well, I am currently running a PbP game which I planned on making into a 1-shot.

It is for 4 - 6 players, 5th level characters, set in Eberron

Here is the In Character Thread "Elven Wedding" in case you are interested.


----------



## haiiro (Aug 6, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> I forgot to add, anything Eberron related is a plus! (Although I can convert about anything).




You could always do a bit of work on the third standalone Eberron module, Grasp of the Emerald Claw (which is for a 6th level party).


----------



## derbacher (Aug 7, 2005)

@ MavrickWeirdo;

Very nice thread, looks like a great campaign. Not exactly what I'm looking for, but thanks.

@ haiiro; 

Emerald Claw? Too much and too long. (I understand just using part of it is what you were suggesting.)  I've run it as a module and had a lot of fun, but I'm looking for something different.

Anybody else?


----------



## Ellie_the_Elf (Aug 7, 2005)

How about Malhavoc's Temple of Mysteries? 

I bought it some time ago, and although I haven't run it yet it looks incredibly fun- you even get pregen characters to use, and it's 4-5th level. Also it's designed as a one-shot.

Only snag might be that you need to use the pregens really, for story reasons. My players have balked at this part cause they love character creation, but yours might not mind it!

Ellie


----------



## Enkhidu (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you have access to the old Dragon mag collection CD? Back in the early days, before Dungeon, Dragon printed short adventures that would be easily adaptable to 3.5 as a 4 hour session.

I've done one or two of them - it only took me a few hours to gut one and rewrite it.


----------



## derbacher (Aug 7, 2005)

@ Enkhidu;
Nope, I don't have the Dragon Mag CD (or any issues that far back). 

@ Ellie_the_Elf;
Temple of Mysteries looks interesting. Pre-gens are neccessary for this game, as it is a random group of players. I'll have to buy this one and read it (I still have a month before this event). Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 7, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> @ Ellie_the_Elf;
> Temple of Mysteries looks interesting. Pre-gens are neccessary for this game, as it is a random group of players. I'll have to buy this one and read it (I still have a month before this event). Thanks for the tip!




It is a module designed for a one shot, the pre gens are specific to the idea behind the module...it is really good.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 7, 2005)

Are you familiar with Atlas Games' _In the Belly of the Beast_? It has a neat premise, works even better if the players don't know each other all that well and will fit your time requirements. I is for a slightly lower level, but I souped it up for a slightly higher level party when I ran it. It is pretty much set in one location and you can pace the developments to fit the time slot.

You can find it here.

DM


----------



## derbacher (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice. (Wolf70, you fixed the link three minutes before I saw your post!).

_Temple of Mysteries_ looks great. But now I'm downloading _In the Belly of the Beast_ as I type this, so I have two new adventures to pick from. I love this place!


----------



## reveal (Aug 7, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the advice. (Wolf70, you fixed the link three minutes before I saw your post!).
> 
> _Temple of Mysteries_ looks great. But now I'm downloading _In the Belly of the Beast_ as I type this, so I have two new adventures to pick from. I love this place!




Here's a third for Temple of Mysteries. It is an absolute blast. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120580


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 7, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the advice. (Wolf70, you fixed the link three minutes before I saw your post!).
> 
> _Temple of Mysteries_ looks great. But now I'm downloading _In the Belly of the Beast_ as I type this, so I have two new adventures to pick from. I love this place!




No problem.  That is one of the things I love about this place too.  If you decide to use ItBotB and have any questions, feel free to ask.  It ran well when I ran it.  The only difficult thing is that there are a whole bunch of NPC's for you to run.  Or, if you have a crowded table, you can give some of them out as PC's.  This is one of my favorite short adventures.  I had the party pretty spooked out.

DM


----------

